# My old school RF pics



## Likeabat (Aug 19, 2020)

Just found these - pics from my 87 (or was it 88?) Thunderbird taken around 1989-90.

RF Power 650 with RF OEQ1. This box had five 12’s - three firing forward against the seats and two firing up against the rear deck (that I hacked up a bit to allow bass through). I had to build the box in two pieces and then assemble in place in the trunk - then built the amp rack behind it. Obviously I wasn’t concerned with keeping any usable trunk space lol. Oh those were the days.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice ! 

I still love RF amps.


----------



## Likeabat (Aug 19, 2020)

preston said:


> Nice !
> 
> I still love RF amps.


Me too!


----------



## mattjk (Apr 7, 2011)

nice!!!!

I started in car audio when I was 16yo... I would hang out at the Al&Ed's in Santa Monica and the head installer there taught me a bunch of stuff, around 1987....

Got my first Job installing Car audio and then built my first system. Original Punch 45, with 6" morel woofers front and rear with 6 Audax dome Tweeters, and 2 - Punch 8's in a 7th order enclosure.

132db measured with an Audiocontrol RTA!!! Those were the days...


----------



## KAD (Oct 18, 2020)

Love your old school set-up!!!


----------



## Likeabat (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks - wish I had photos of the dash on that car. A Sony CD player, RF PA-1, and a BBE “Sonic maximizer” all stacked up. 

Wish I had pics of some of the other cars/installs I did back then. But we didn’t carry around magical phone/camera/computer devices in our pockets. Never thought much about taking pics of all of that stuff back then. Now I’d love to be able to look back on it.


----------



## KAD (Oct 18, 2020)

Likeabat, my 1st car audio system was done in 1989. It was a 1986 Ford Tempo. Two 15" Alpine subwoofers in a ported box, one Alpine 1000W amp powering them, and an Alpine radio and cassette deck. No sound dampening, no tweets or midrange or midbass or equalizer.


----------



## mattjk (Apr 7, 2011)

Likeabat said:


> Thanks - wish I had photos of the dash on that car. A Sony CD player, RF PA-1, and a BBE “Sonic maximizer” all stacked up.
> 
> Wish I had pics of some of the other cars/installs I did back then. But we didn’t carry around magical phone/camera/computer devices in our pockets. Never much about taking pics of all of that stuff back then. Now I’d love to be able to look back on it.


Was it the CDX-R7? 

Man, that was a sweet sounding deck! That was my first CD Player.


----------



## KAD (Oct 18, 2020)

The tweets and midrange were OEM, so I did have those for front stage


----------



## Likeabat (Aug 19, 2020)

I don’t remember the model number of the CD player. I bought it used a year or so prior from the owner of the stereo shop. I remember I paid $400 for it used - I got my first credit card in the mail that morning with a $400 limit on it and by that afternoon I had maxed out the card and was driving home with my CD player!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm just doing a new build now, putting in the the 25 to Life ! Punch 75 anniversary amps.
Each birth sheet shows around 200 WRms*2 @4 and [email protected] or 600 WRms mono class A/B sweetness. 
I also have a 4 channel Biketronics amp going in (4*180 WRms @4) that's about 1/3 the size of these monsters. Gonna compare and see if once and for all I can even tell the difference. I know which one looks better !


----------



## patrickstewart81 (Jun 6, 2021)

Likeabat said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 278313










Me too!


----------

